# here it come folks



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Even Fox is calling this nutball a 'survivalist doomsday PREPPER' because he has a bunker with 3 weeks of provisions. I've already heard people talking about 'those crazy prepper people' in multiple places... 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/02/01/driver-fatally-shot-aboard-alabama-school-bus/


> A standoff in rural Alabama entered a fourth day Friday as police surrounded an underground bunker where a retired truck driver was holding a 5-year-old hostage he grabbed off a school bus after shooting the driver dead.
> 
> Police say the suspect, identified by neighbors as Jimmy Lee *****, built the bunker himself and has been known to stay in it for days. The bunker is six by eight feet and is four feet underground. Police have been communicating with the suspect through a 60-foot PVC pipe.
> 
> ...


yeah, it must be because he's a prepper :nuts:

how long until bunkers become illegal?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"how long until bunkers become illegal? "

If it could save a single life isn't it worth it?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

He beat a dog to death with a lead pipe... Sad that people have become so fearful that people can behave like this without physical consequence... This doosh bag should have been stopped right then


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

FatTire said:


> He beat a dog to death with a lead pipe... Sad that people have become so fearful that people can behave like this without physical consequence... This doosh bag should have been stopped right then


Should have hung him for it.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

I could see this coming. The liberal media will spin this to death. Anyone who even suggests building or having a bunker will be labeled immediately as a whack job and I personally won't be using the word in public, seems these days the gov is promoting and encouraging the gen public to report any activity that might identify you as anti gov. 

I saw pamphlets in our local SO with information on how to report suspicious activity such as making statements against the gov or societal laws. I can see this turning into something really ugly when you are afraid your neighbor will report you because you say something about stock piling food for emergencies. Seems we will all have to try to fly under the radar and hide our prepping lifestyle just to prevent unjustified raids and searches of our homes and land because we pursue an independent lifestyle. Very concerned and worried about the way this country is headed 


The local gov will make bunkers illegal by creating zoning and building codes to prevent construction of these things and condemn homes that are reported as having them. Under the UBC the state has the authority to force an inspection of your home or property with a court order if someone in the neighborhood reports that you might have such a place in or on your property. They will do this at gunpoint, it's already happening here in this country. We're losing our rights to do what we want with our own property and the misuse and abuse of the power of local law enforcement is out of control. 

One of the locals interviewed described this individual as "anti gov". Anymore it seems our right to express our opinions about our gov are causing lawful citizens to be labeled as a danger to society. People who uphold liberty, freedom and believe in the constitution are becoming a minority and becoming targets for the liberal sheeple of this country. I don't like what's happening and I'm concerned we are losing to political correctness.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

If that bus driver would have been armed or a ride along person would have been armed, this would never have happened... I refuse to be victimized by thugs...

This is why I will never have a bunker, but, I will have me a nice root cellar one of these days...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

FatTire said:


> He beat a dog to death with a lead pipe...


Why did the media use that term(lead pipe). He did not use a lead pipe as they have not been around for 100 years. Makes me question everything else that was said. The guy is a nut case if he has a little kid as a hostage(how could anything be worse than that). Trust nothing the media says.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

PMS-NBC is having a field day with this one. When I get tired of the Fox News b.s. I switch over to MSNBC to see what the crazies are saying. This morning there was a short quiet time on the Morning Joe program and all of the talking heads were obviously searching their pea-brains to come up with some clever quip about the lunatics who have bunkers full of food and supplies. One of them said that he thinks the purp probably used an assault weapon to kill the bus driver.

MSNBC is without a doubt the most pitiful bunch of lefty/libs ever.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Nut job....pray for the kid.....pray for the bus drivers family ....sit back and watch the MSM have a field day with this


----------



## Utahnprepper (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait where did they say he was a "prepper"?


----------



## Utahnprepper (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait, I only read the quotes, lol not the article..nevermind


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

FatTire said:


> He beat a dog to death with a lead pipe... Sad that people have become so fearful that people can behave like this without physical consequence... This doosh bag should have been stopped right then


Damn straight...and given a taste of the same lead pipe for good measure.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

hiwall said:


> Why did the media use that term(lead pipe). He did not use a lead pipe as they have not been around for 100 years. Makes me question everything else that was said. The guy is a nut case if he has a little kid as a hostage(how could anything be worse than that). Trust nothing the media says.


 exactly, most of the lead pipes were dug up before 1950 and many were dug up to fire the lead at the Germans and the Japs.
I guess "lead Pipe" sounds more bloody to the media. Two guys dug up our water line in the late forties for the lead and they also laid Galvanized pipe as they dug so the cows would have water.
I would like to see anyone work like that today, it was about 600 ft all with pick and shovel and the lead was down four and one half ft.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Does it really matter WHAT the fookin' pipe was made of? He KILLED a dog by beating it to death. 

And for the record, I own two houses that I pulled actual Plumbium (Pb, that's lead, folks) pipes out of when rehabbing them. :ignore:

As for lamestream media lies?... that's pretty much a given, along with POTUS fawning.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

*Maybe* the guy was a "prepper", but the "preppers" *I* know don't kill school bus drivers and take children hostage.

*Maybe* the guy mistrusts the government, but the people *I* know who mistrust the government don't kill school bus drivers and take children hostage.

*Maybe* the guy likes guns, but the gun-guys (and gals) *I* know don't kill school bus drivers and take children hostage.

Whatever label may or may not be appropriate to characterize this guy, the only label that's appropriate is *"Bad Guy"*.

*Sometimes* bad guys prep.
*Sometimes* bad guys mistrust the government, and *Sometimes* even for the right reasons.
*Sometimes* bad guys are knowledgeable about firearms.

...but the bottom line is that this son-of-a-bitch is a *bad guy* ...a complete waste of skin.

The average American sheep will *try very hard* to find similarities between that slime-bag and *us*, and delude themselves into believing their own drivel. Try to remember that this is part of what *must* come. The demonization of one segment of society in order to offer a *common* enemy and retain or acquire power is, unfortunately, not a historically uncommon tactic.

Just remember that those who engage in such tactics are, themselves, *bad guys*, and those who fall victim to their mentality and perpetuate the willful misrepresentations are at best intellectually deficient, and at worst willing accomplices (regardless of whether or not they *pretended* to be your friend, or even be it a family member).

Always remember, if a *bad guy* dislikes you, it's probably because you're doing something *right.*

Stay strong, brothers and sisters, and stay focused.

God Bless.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

The fact that their calling that a bunker is stupid. It's prob a cellar w some food in it. I only heard this story yesterday and its been frustrating. Next their gonna be raiding everyone's dang cellar. I don't understand why this guy wasn't being watched or even locked up after the dog beating and then threats. Since when did people become so helpless everywhere? When some crackheads moved in across the road from us, there was cops there all the time. And then when they weren't there, and there was suspicious behavior, I was calling them. Of course, they did steal our truck, strip it down and abandon it in the city.  And everyday I was afraid to come home to an empty or burned down house. Luckily, they both ended up in jail and lost the house.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Outpost said:


> Maybe the guy was a "prepper", but the "preppers" I know don't kill school bus drivers and take children hostage.
> 
> Maybe the guy mistrusts the government, but the people I know who mistrust the government don't kill school bus drivers and take children hostage.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Very well articulated! Thank you for being on the right side.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I may be out in left field with the killing of the dog but I dont see that as a crime the government should be involved with. 

The neighbors and general public could handle the job much better with less paperwork and they'd do it for free with no tax payer dollars involved. It may have headed off the murder and kidnapping thats being reported on the news channels now. Peer pressure works!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

That 'bunker' sounds an awful lot like a root cellar to me! Im waiting for root cellars to be made illegal, because they might be used as bunkers! How about bomb shelters? Even more bunker-like. Heck, let's just outlaw basements with rec rooms because they MIGHT be used as bunkers. How absurd. And how sad, another way to reinforce their mantra of 'prepper equals dangerous nut-job'. After all, nut-jobs can't have guns...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I may be out in left field with the killing of the dog but I dont see that as a crime the government should be involved with.


No you're not.. I can't figure out why it's even mentioned.

It means nothing without the context of the situation.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't read much or listened much... I figure the 'bunker' is a tornado shelter or hurricane shelter... It is Alabama and coastal area at that....


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

The issue about him killing the dog is relavant because most psycho's start off killing small defensless animal's "Not to HUNT and Eat" , but because it makes them happy too see another "Life" suffer!

People like the guy who shot up the school, the theater and this guy all hard prior warning signs NO ONE PAID ATTENTION TOO!!!

Anyhow thought I had to add this.

Cat


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When I was young every farm had barn cats. They would multiply until most farmers would take kittens and knock them in the head to kill them and sometimes pups also. No one had barn cats neutered(that cost money). Yes I know that those farmers would be thrown in jail now days. Farm animals were never "put-to-sleep" by a vet. Horse, cow, goat, chicken, pig, dog, cat whatever was dispatched as humanly as possible by the farmer or rancher. Then butchered or buried as need be.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The guy is obvously crazy. Hopefully, the child comes out of this unharmed.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beating the dog to death with a pipe is a crazy persons reaction. Crazy people belong in a government run building highly medicated.  Killing an animal, knowing with sound mind why you're doing it, is different. When I was a teen, a friend of mines dog had become pregnant, a lot. On a litter during the winter, my friend was tasked with "knocking them out" as they were born. It was very hard for him to do, but they knew that no own would take that breed, and the winter wouldn't be good to them anyways. But point in hand, we need to pay more attention to crazy people, rather than pretend we didn't see anything. I wonder if this guy had been being watched a bit more closely, if he wouldn't have grabbed these kids so easily.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah! Thats it, We need to watch each other more. Keep the SO on speed dial. 
Who gets to decide who watches who and which one is crazy.
The division is working BIG O and DHS.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Like we didn't know this was comin. Right now as I write this Im taking a break from hiding stuff because the water people are coming over tomarrow to put that digital meter in. I believe that in this climate we all need keep our lips closed. Well time to go hide a reloading press. Ive got the guns and ammo out of view. My wife thinks Im taking hiding too far, but isn't this exactly what we talk about when we talk about opsec?


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

A few days ago i saw the lady who owned the dog on tv.she said "he killed my dog with a lead pipe".i said to my wife thats what made him crazy.lead poisoning .


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

You people do realize that is he a Veitnam Vet correct. No telling what kind of PTSD he is dealing with and does not like the government. From what I can find he was never charged with anything relating to animal abuse that is just something a neighbor said about him. Neighbors that he does not associate with, the man is a mostly a loner. I don't see him beating the child with a pipe expecially since he has requested things for the child like toys, chips and other items that the boy wanted. Oh and he is giving him his meds. Yes the man is off his rocker and no I do not codone what he is doing but let's get the facts straight. This is how all the misinformation got out about the shootings in CT. Just pray for the boy his family and those working to free the child. Most of all pray that this distrubed man will see the error of his ways and let the child go.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Woman said he beat the dog to death with a lead pipe. You ever seen a lead pipe?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Killing the dog means nothing here.

It's just a side show.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Erick3758 said:


> A few days ago i saw the lady who owned the dog on tv.she said "he killed my dog with a lead pipe".i said to my wife thats what made him crazy.lead poisoning .


If the dog was on his property and he felt threatened, he had a right to whack it with a """"LEAD PIPE""", it dosen't say whether the dog was a poodle ,doberman, pit bull.ect. or why he killed it, I can't believe that even a nut case would walk out in the street and kill a dog with no reason.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

I completely agree .there are times where I dislike having all these station with 24 hour news coverage.such a big deal was made about the dog...was it aggressive ?was it on his property?all kinds of stuff that might have made the dog story less appealing for the news.i wish he would release the child.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have 2 members of our family that are dogs.ill protect them like I will my children.thats all i need to say there.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

What he killed the dog with is irrelevant; the fact that he killed a dog, MIGHT matter once all the facts are known. What IS relevant is that no motive has been established (that I've heard) for this whole situation. 

My husbands uncle is a Vietnam vet with PTSD; a truck backfired at a gas station once and this 300 pound man jumped flat footed into the bed of a diesel pickup and refused to come out until we drove him home. He spent the next week in his underground basement calming himself down. 

The people who are running this nation (straight into the ground IMO) have forgotten what their ancestors fought for. I have 11 Revolutionary War Patriots (actually share 1 with our prez) who fought to keep us from tyrannical rule and I'm sure they (along with all the others) would be very ashamed of their descendants actions.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If he ever killed a dog. Was there a police report on this dog killing? We only know one thing right now--he has kidnapped a young kid. He also has allegedly killed a bus driver. Those are the facts. Yes he should go to prison for kidnapping at least.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

It would seem that by now we would have a non lethal, no oder gas that could be sent down his air tube and put him to sleep before he knew what hit him.

we seem to have all the weapons to kill people and take them dead, but none to take them alive.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

As far as possible motives I thought they said he had a pending court case for some of the reported intimidation and such mentioned. Sounds like police were called for the menacing (walking around with a gun at night) and other things (possibly the dog incident) and he was charged under municipal infractions rather under state criminal code and would have been basically written tickets and given a court date to appear. I dont know that is a fact but I beleive I heard the first part on the news. 

My Fiance and I were discussing it the other day. I feel the child will likely be released traumatized (from the first minutes) but un harmed. Hope I am right and I hope he does so quickly. I also hope he doesn't suicide by cop as I want to hear what he has to say and potentially his information may help other vets. It's a given he will be going to prison and suprisingly enough he will likely thrive in that kind of ordered environment and he will have other vets in the inside veterans clubs to talk things out with.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Update Ethan is free and ***** is dead. Details have not been released.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Transplant said:


> Update Ethan is free and ***** is dead. Details have not been released.


Well now. Ain't that something. I guess we just have to take the word of whoever was talking into that 60' pipe. But that's ok cuz im sure they were trustworthy government employees...right? Am I the only one noticing all the bs piling up this year? How many mass lethal shootings with """ASSAULT WEAPONS""" happened in the last ten years excluding this one??? Just so happens when obama is re-elected bullets start to fly everywhere. Good thing he was already planning on cracking down on gun control. I feel safer already. We need to wake the hell up. This bottle neck cant get much narrower before the trap springs shut.


----------

